
What not to do on your work computer - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/05/smarter-living/wirecutter/what-not-to-do-on-your-work-computer.html
======
billconan
I will not work for a company that monitors my screen.

------
theandrewbailey
I don't see porn on this list. So that's OK?

\s

